# Where did my baby go?



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

I've recently hand raised 2 baby feral sibling pigeons this past summer. They are 2 1/2 months old now. I also acquired and hand raised a baby feral mourning dove that is approx. 5-6 weeks old now. I noticed a change in the behavior of the two pigeons immediately following their discovery of the new mourning dove in my care. They seem to act betrayed by me. One of the pigeons began cooing at me, doing little dance circles. (I 'm guessing this means he is a male?) Then the next day they both flew away. They usually hang real close to home but have taken off before and both came back 2 days later. This time after only being gone 4-5 hours, only one of them came back. (The one that was and is still cooing at me is the one that came back.) They were inseparable before I took in the mourning dove. My Questions: Isn't 2 1/2 months old a bit young to want leave home or to try and find a mate? Could the presence of another bird have triggered the sudden change in behavior?Do pigeons usually leave home like this to nest or to find a mate? Heartbroken.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Jo is the grey one and Mo is the dark one that is missing.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww they are so sweet. Not too sure but maybe they wanted to explore. Just keep an eye out and the other one may be back.


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Been a week now and still no sign of Mo. Jo, they grey one hasn't even stepped a foot outside since he/she(?) came home alone last week. Trembles when even looking outside. I think I may have screwed up somehow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The pigeons are maturing and if given the opportunity to fly away they will. Pigeons are very social by nature and live in flocks. They are not ready to mate, but to explore and find others of their kind.

Perhaps the other bird may still return, but if you allow them free flight then you take the chance that you may not see them again.*


----------



## Lyna (Sep 16, 2014)

Ty, good to better know this behavior. I have so many questions. I just can't seem to do enough research. They just seemed to me to be happy here & enough together that they wouldn't want to leave, permanently anyway. *When they begin to coo and dance like that, are they then considered mature enough to adamantly want to seek a mate?*
My other pigeon Jo, just trembles whenever he steps outside onto the roof. It would seem to me that he has no intention of leaving. He is dancing in circles, cooing at my mourning dove now,... as well as myself, my friends that come over, the dog... even the new friend in the mirror that I just introduced him too. I think he has already got this competitive friend figured out though. Ha ha. *Is a mirror even a good idea?* 
* Am going to have to find him a mate soon? Is it possible, or mean, to get a pigeon fixed so he doesn't get frustrated and need to mate?
* *If Mo, my awol pigeon were still alive, wouldn't She (?) likely come back at least to visit or look for food*

TY so much to ANYONE who can offer me their best answers here, opinions too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*When they begin to coo and dance like that, are they then considered mature enough to adamantly want to seek a mate?*

*That means the bird may just be a boy and he is flirting, but still young and just playing roles. I have seen hens do that at young age. They do not mature until 6 months and not ready to be good parents until around a year of age.*

My other pigeon Jo, just trembles whenever he steps outside onto the roof. It would seem to me that he has no intention of leaving.

*Sounds like he or she is just content being with you, for now, but that may change as the bird matures. *

He is dancing in circles, cooing at my mourning dove now,... as well as myself, my friends that come over, the dog... even the new friend in the mirror that I just introduced him too. I think he has already got this competitive friend figured out though. Ha ha. *Is a mirror even a good idea?* 

*YES, the mirror is okay* 

* Am going to have to find him a mate soon? 

No, he can use a friend though, but he is still young and you have plenty of time to find a friend.

Is it possible, or mean, to get a pigeon fixed so he doesn't get frustrated and need to mate?

* *He is not frustrated and doesn't need to mate*[B

]If Mo, my awol pigeon were still alive, wouldn't She (?) likely come back at least to visit or look for food 

*that is possible*[/B]


----------

